

How a silly landing brought us more traffic - peterfa
https://quaderno.io/blog/how-a-silly-landing-brought-us-more-traffic/

======
Major_Grooves
Pretty - I want to point out I did tweet the guy to ask why he was not using
you.

Also I use Quaderno for my invoicing so: "hi" \- great product you have there.

~~~
polimorfico
Thank you! It's good to have customers like you ;)

------
MordodeMaru
That was both funny and pretty damn good.

~~~
polimorfico
Thanks! Yes, it was a funny experience and let us know more about our
potential customers.

